# Oatmeal Lavendar Soap (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Aug 20, 2010)

Yesterday I made some Oatmeal Lavendar soap.  







Here is the label I plan to use for this soap.






What do you think?


----------



## mossyStone (Aug 20, 2010)

those look wonderful..... I can smell those all the way over here 

Well done!


Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## dbunni (Aug 20, 2010)

I love your molds ... so unique.  And the picture on the label just makes me smile!


----------



## nmred (Aug 20, 2010)

Wonderful!I have been wanting to get into soap making and your gorgeous soaps are kicking the desire up a notch!  Love the label!  Are you going to offer them for sale here?  Do you share recipes?


----------



## Mea (Aug 20, 2010)

Very nice !!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

wow!!!!


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Aug 20, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE it!  You soaps are so elegant and your label has a touch of fun and whimsy.


----------



## doo dah (Aug 21, 2010)

They look wonderful!  And I love the label!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Aug 22, 2010)

nmred said:
			
		

> Wonderful!I have been wanting to get into soap making and your gorgeous soaps are kicking the desire up a notch!  Love the label!  Are you going to offer them for sale here?  Do you share recipes?


I don't know that I will be making enough soap to sell. I was thinking of using it for gifts. (If it ever cures to the point of not burning people's skin off!)  

I found a good recipe and a good process for goat milk soap on two different sites.  Here is the recipe.

http://www.marthastewart.com/article/making-goat-soap

and this is the process I am using.

http://www.kountrylife.com/content/how144.htm

I am not so happy with the last batch. It has turned pretty dark. But then it got kind of "recooked" in the sun when I was using the washer and moved it outside for a bit. 10 of the bars completely remelted! I like the soap to be lighter in color. I am not sure I like the way the lavendar flowers look like "bugs" in the soap. Maybe I will just stick to the basic receipe.


----------



## TigerLilly (Aug 22, 2010)

They look great & I can't wait til I can try it myself! I've already bookmarked both the links you shared.


----------



## savingdogs (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm so jealous, I want to make that soap and don't have the ingredients at the moment! I think it looks cool to have the lavender in there, not like bugs.


----------



## chandasue (Aug 22, 2010)

So pretty! My soaps look so "rustic" next to that... 
Nicely done!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow - they're beautiful!  And thank you so much for sharing.  We're all dreaming about the beautiful things we can do with that goat milk!


----------



## PattySh (Aug 22, 2010)

Beautiful soap!I think you have soap mastered!!  I have 2 milking goats currently and have already ordered soap molds(on back order argggggggggggghhh) and supplies and have been planning to make goats milk soap for a few months now. I also love the Beekman Boys recipe (with added fragrance!). I have a quick question....when do you add essential oils? I plan to make peppermint scented soap for myself and oatmeal/honey scented soap for gifts.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Aug 22, 2010)

PattySh said:
			
		

> I have a quick question....when do you add essential oils? I plan to make peppermint scented soap for myself and oatmeal/honey scented soap for gifts.


I have added it at the very beginning, when adding the lye to the frozen milk. And I have added it at "trace".  

The first batch I did was rose, that I added at the very beginning. It worked and the bars smell wonderful!

I added a vanilla/Lavendar to the Oatmeal Lavendar soap at trace. I am not so pleased with how it smells.  But then I am not so pleased with those two batches at all. They are lightening up as they cure. 

I would love a honey fragrance!! I will have to get some of that.


----------



## PattySh (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info. How do you know how much fragrance  oil to add? I ordered another set of soap molds last nite on ebay. Hopefully one set will arrive soon. I guess it's like anything else a few batches until you are happy with the results, tweeking the recipe to suit personal tastes. Your soap sure came out pretty.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Aug 23, 2010)

PattySh said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. How do you know how much fragrance  oil to add? I ordered another set of soap molds last nite on ebay. Hopefully one set will arrive soon. I guess it's like anything else a few batches until you are happy with the results, tweeking the recipe to suit personal tastes. Your soap sure came out pretty.


I bought "Life of the Party " brand fragrance,at Michael's. The pkg says 1 to 6 drops per ounce.  I used about that amount. The bottle cost 2.79 for .25 of an oz.   It did about three batches, or 30 bars of soap. The last batch didn't get very many drops.  But.. I will see how it turns out.


----------

